# Partner with the right People this EOFY



## PartnerPeople (Feb 20, 2016)

Partner People are here to help, we understand the requirements set by the ATO and with the end of financial year upon us it's a great time to discuss what's the best strategy for you - an Uber driver - when it comes to the EOFY.

The options are have been made clear by the ATO this financial year that all rideshare drivers must pay Income tax, GST, and provide BAS statement whilst having a registered ABN. Basically you need to handle your income correctly.

This is where we come in this EOFY we understand all the benefits and obligations faced when you are running your Uber. Below highlights the the service we offer for any Uber drive:


We set up & keep records of all your income & expenses as an employee as per government regulations
Submit your Tax File declaration details with the ATO so you are assured that your interests are covered
Accept your gross earnings from ride-sharing, tasking or any other source you do work for - could be Uber driving, Air Tasking or a day's casual labouring work
Handle your expenses reimbursements (reimburse you for any expenses you have paid for), make all the necessary deductions from your gross income pre-tax, deduct your purchases and other expenses from your gross earnings
We cover you under our Work Cover policy so you are insured while working, deduct the cost of the WorkCover from your earnings, deduct money to cover your Superannuation payment (9.5%)
Pay the 9.5% Superannuation guarantee into your nominated super fund each quarter
Charge a fixed low fee: Please check our Fees page for specific details

We do what Uber fails to do for you - look after the driver under Australian Taxation Law. We offer you work cover which serves to protect you financially, and to give you a honest payslip showing you where your money is actually going. Now this may not be for all, but you can see that service we provide is tailored to you - the driver - and not Uber.

Now if anyone is fearing they will be sent a letter from the ATO asking for backdated payments of G.S.T. Partner People can help you - if you're willing to be helped. WE can backdate your income meaning, if you've earnt money without a A.B.N. we can retrospectively accept your income to calculate the tax payable and issue you with payslips.

If you have any questions, come see us at Level 3, 77 Moorabool St, Geelong. Call us on 03 8657 4340. Use the LiveChat on our website - https://www.PartnerPeople.com.au Shoot us an email at [email protected] or Send me a PM


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

A qualified accountant can do this for far cheaper than you provide 

Why would anyone want to lose around 50% of their earnings for pointless paperwork pushing


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

UXDriver said:


> A qualified accountant can do this for far cheaper than you provide
> 
> Why would anyone want to lose around 50% of their earnings for pointless paperwork pushing


Then there's the fact that Payroll tax must be deducted from your payments, necessarily at *your* expense!

It think it's also an open question about whether or not you would really be covered should there be a need to make a worker's compensation claim, because let's face it, this is not a genuine employment arrangement.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

UXDriver said:


> A qualified accountant can do this for far cheaper than you provide
> 
> Why would anyone want to lose around 50% of their earnings for pointless paperwork pushing


A qualified accountant won't squirrel away income tax on your behalf against your TFN for the drivers that aren't disciplined enough to manage their business efficiently.

Another plus, if you already run a small business without GST you can keep it that way instead of roping GST onto all your business sales and ventures which may not be appropriate.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Instyle said:


> A qualified accountant won't squirrel away income tax on your behalf against your TFN for the drivers that aren't disciplined enough to manage their business efficiently.


As with many things, laziness or a lack of discipline often has a high price. The profitability that Uber offers makes it hard to justify any service of this kind. You need to do as much yourself to make it a worthwhile endeavour, or you're simply working to line other people's pockets with your money. If people can't keep on top of Uber related paperwork, then I'd strongly suggest they never go into any form of business venture as their sole source of income.


----------

